
Show HN: Nova - an 'innovation management' platform - stevegb
https://hi.novatools.org
======
stevegb
I bootstrapped this with a partner, and working on it for a few years now part
time. I am the only developer.

Nova has an online whiteboard, a bunch of innovation tools (think user empathy
maps, story boarding, team building, idea generation etc), card decks, and you
can build custom tools and decks and template projects.

Hoping our work pays off. Any feedback is appreciated :)

